# What size is a good tank size for a betta?



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

I was wondering what a good tank size is for a betta, my old betta was in a 2 Gallon tank (The tank is gone now, sadly) and did just fine. But I was wondering if 1.5 Gallons would be enough or if I should get a bigger one.

Thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There's no one answer to this question and you will find this is one topic that really divides the betta community. 

Personally I like around 20L (think this is about 5 gallons) per betta. However, provided that a 1.5 gallon is kept clean and the water is an appropriate temperature, there's nothing wrong with keeping a betta in a tank that size.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> There's no one answer to this question and you will find this is one topic that really divides the betta community.
> 
> Personally I like around 20L (think this is about 5 gallons) per betta. However, provided that a 1.5 gallon is kept clean and the water is an appropriate temperature, there's nothing wrong with keeping a betta in a tank that size.


Thanks for your input, it helps me alot because I got him a couple days ago and planning to go to PetSmart tommorow and buy the 1.5 gallon or the 2 gallon tank. Thanks )


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Bigger is always better if you can. I personally think 2.5 is the minimum, but if you keep up with all the care of a 1.5 gallon, then it's probably fine. I believe 1.5 gallon tanks need daily water changes, but someone may correct me on that. It's so much more fun to give them room to swim around though.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah bigger is better, its just I don't have alot of money to spend I have around $25-35 that I'd be able to spend on the tank I've been looking into it and it might be able to get me a 2.5 gallon tank. But I am heading to PetSmart tomorrow anyways so I might be able to get a good deal there. Thanks for your help guys, I really appriciate it!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

InsaneBetta001 said:


> Yeah bigger is better, its just I don't have alot of money to spend I have around $25-35 that I'd be able to spend on the tank I've been looking into it and it might be able to get me a 2.5 gallon tank. But I am heading to PetSmart tomorrow anyways so I might be able to get a good deal there. Thanks for your help guys, I really appriciate it!


$25 can get you these two 2.5 gallons from petsmart:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...d36-17638/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-17638

Or this one:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...d36-21385/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-21385

I can't speak for the Top Fin tank, but I have the Natgeo one and it's nice.  And if you want to go drastically bigger...for $24, you can even get a 10 gallon. The reviews say the hood is sort of bad though.

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquariums-stands/top-fin-10-gallon-hooded-aquarium-zid36-17595/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-17595&_t=pfm%3Dcategory%26pfmvalue%3Dfaceted

Edit: My mistake, that isn't the same NatGeo tank I have, but it still looks like it'd be nice. I have this one:
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-21383&_t=pfm=search
I happened to get mine for $25 when it was on sale.


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

It all depends on how often you want/can clean the tank. If you're prepared to do daily water changes then a 1.5 shouldn't be that bad. I'd recommend something a little bigger (2.5-5) but I do understand that tanks can be pricey


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Reccka said:


> $25 can get you these two 2.5 gallons from petsmart:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...d36-17638/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-17638
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the suggestions! I will definitely look in to these!


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

sparrow317 said:


> It all depends on how often you want/can clean the tank. If you're prepared to do daily water changes then a 1.5 shouldn't be that bad. I'd recommend something a little bigger (2.5-5) but I do understand that tanks can be pricey


I am probably looking at getting a 2.5 gallon tank, which I think is perfect for my betta Nova which is not too crazy and not too lazy he is very active though.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to whoever said that 2.5 gallon was the minimum.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a 1.5 gallon and two 2.5 gallons and I personally prefer the 2.5 gallons. But Since I can't afford an upgrade for my boy in the 1.5 gallon I'm happy to do the required WC to keep him healthy. As long as they are maintained properly 1.5 gallons are great little tanks. But I wouldn't really personally use anything smaller than 1.5 gallons.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

2.5 is perfect for a betta. I've had a halfmoon in a planted 2.5 for a few months, and it's just right for him.  I suggest doing two 50% water changes per week once it's cycled. If it's planted, you might be able to get away with one. Anything smaller than 2 gallons will need daily or every other day water changes. 

Alternatively, if you possibly want a bigger tank, you could get a 5.5 gallon and divide it for two bettas (or give one lots of space), or you could get a 10 gallon and possibly get other tankmates. All three sizes of tanks cost about $10-15 at Petco.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

The smallest I keep mine in is 3g giant bowls, and for tanks from a store, I'd go with a 5.5 minimum. They're pretty cheap, and a lot more customisable. Most of the junk they toss in with kits is literally junk, and you'll want to replace it before long.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, 2.5g and up is definitely the way to go


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I felt the need to re-comment on this because I don't think I really answered the question well. Mind, everyone is going to have different opinions on this, but I think that virtually everyone on this board can agree that 5g is a reasonable size to have a betta in. 

Some people think you can go lower, many suggest bigger (you should see when I had one of my bettas in 20 gallon... pure joy)... But I think virtually everyone can agree that a filtered, heated 5 gallon tank would keep a fish happily. I think this should be the baseline to start with, it's surprisingly affordable to get a quality 5.5g going vs a tank you'll want to replace half of in a month.

It shouldn't be about only what works for you, but you really need to consider what works for your fish. What makes them happy? I know, once someones heart is set on that oh-so-cute tiny tank, it's hard to change it because it works for them... But when you're evaluating your options, consider your fish as well as your needs. They're a living creature, and will reward you with their amazing personalities & appearances if treated well.


----------



## slimestone (Aug 17, 2014)

I have my betta in a 6L tank at the moment, and while the size hasn't been a _problem_, to me it just..._seems_ too small. Although one should hardly base their decisions off a feeling, haha.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> I felt the need to re-comment on this because I don't think I really answered the question well. Mind, everyone is going to have different opinions on this, but I think that virtually everyone on this board can agree that 5g is a reasonable size to have a betta in.
> 
> Some people think you can go lower, many suggest bigger (you should see when I had one of my bettas in 20 gallon... pure joy)... But I think virtually everyone can agree that a filtered, heated 5 gallon tank would keep a fish happily. I think this should be the baseline to start with, it's surprisingly affordable to get a quality 5.5g going vs a tank you'll want to replace half of in a month.
> 
> It shouldn't be about only what works for you, but you really need to consider what works for your fish. What makes them happy? I know, once someones heart is set on that oh-so-cute tiny tank, it's hard to change it because it works for them... But when you're evaluating your options, consider your fish as well as your needs. They're a living creature, and will reward you with their amazing personalities & appearances if treated well.


+1 to this post.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Polkadot said:


> +1 to this post.


Make that a +2. Everyone has there own Idea as far as what size tank is needed. Pandanke I think has it right. Think of it this way. You could survive in a 3 foot wide by 6 foot long cage for the rest of your life with food and water. Are you really living? Think of how your betta feels in a tiny tank. In my humble opinion, the more space you can give him the better. Just remember Betta do not live in deep water, they live in shallow rice paddies and slow moving if not still water. With a larger tank you need to have plenty of areas for the betta to rest near the top of the water. (remember betta breath air and need to be able to get from the bottom of a tank to the top for breathing.) A 2.5 gallon tank is bear minimum and I do mean bear minimum. Betta need a temperature of between 78 and 82 degrees. PH between 6.8 to 7.6 and clean tank conditions. A good filter is a good thing to invest in. (however with a 2.5 gallon tank there is no filtration or a place to put in a heater. You must do daily water changes an keep the waste out and the ammonia and nitrate levels to 0 ppm. A healthy tank means healthy fish. I always recommend at least a 4 gallon tank with an adjustable heater (not preset junk where your room temperature needs to be 70 degrees and above to keep the tank at a 78 degree level.) A good filter either a sponge filter or in some cases the tank comes with a filter and may need to be restricted. Either way the filter is a key part of the tank keeping it clean and a place where good bacteria thrive to clean the tank. Also a good filter reduces the amount of water changes needed to be done and doesn't disturb the betta that often. Make a good choice for your betta home get essentials to start and be able to add in the near future. When money is limited and space is limited you need to make the best choice for the fish.


Harry's 4 gallon Marineland classic. 
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=418754&stc=1&d=1408798673


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> I felt the need to re-comment on this because I don't think I really answered the question well. Mind, everyone is going to have different opinions on this, but I think that virtually everyone on this board can agree that 5g is a reasonable size to have a betta in.
> 
> Some people think you can go lower, many suggest bigger (you should see when I had one of my bettas in 20 gallon... pure joy)... But I think virtually everyone can agree that a filtered, heated 5 gallon tank would keep a fish happily. I think this should be the baseline to start with, it's surprisingly affordable to get a quality 5.5g going vs a tank you'll want to replace half of in a month.
> 
> It shouldn't be about only what works for you, but you really need to consider what works for your fish. What makes them happy? I know, once someones heart is set on that oh-so-cute tiny tank, it's hard to change it because it works for them... But when you're evaluating your options, consider your fish as well as your needs. They're a living creature, and will reward you with their amazing personalities & appearances if treated well.


While I totally and 100% agree with this.

Sometimes a 5 gallon tank isn't a possibility for some people, not because of price but because of space. I would LOVE to get my fish 5 gallon tanks and I can afford them. However, my apartment is just too small for them. In addition, to get my 2.5 gallon tanks I have now i had to buy additional small tables. Seeing as I am in college, they are from ikea. Only one (possibly two) of the tables can support the weight of a 5 gallon tank. So if I were to upgrade my tanks then id need to buy all new furniture which I can't afford to do. 

A 2.5 gallon tank is okay, a 5 gallon is a better choice. However, I have 3 2.5 filtered set ups and none of my fish have any health problems besides ones they came to me with, which I treated and they have recovered. Yes, with a 2.5 there are a lot of water changes and it's a lot of work. But if you keep up with them, then your betta will be healthy.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Also adding on to that, while a bigger tank usually works out fine, a larger tank is NOT always best for each betta. People here would agree that each betta has their own personality and I've seen plenty of people here say that their betta totally freaked out in a larger tank so they put them back in the smaller one. Bettas are certainly not a "one size fits all" sort of pet, so I don't think there will ever truly be an agreement on what size is best. When that's the case, it really is up to the owner to decide what is best for their betta. 

I think as long as the proper amount of care is given to the 2.5 gallon tanks, then a betta could live happily just fine. I think you might be anthropomorphizing a little bit. Most people here don't just give their bettas water and food and call it a day. While there may not be as much room to swim as a 5 gallon, there's plenty to do to keep them entertained. They seem perfectly happy with mixing up the decor once in a while and playing with them.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good morning InsaneBetta101. I hope it is cooler where you are. It's been a hot summer here in Florida. The last week and a half highs have been in the low to mid 90's. Here is Rusty in his 2.5 gallon Aqueon tank which I bought at Petsmart to help you out with finding a nice home for your betta.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly, my humble opinion is that I wouldn't keep a betta in under 4-5 gallons. Even with the proper amount of water changes, I just feel that a tank smaller than that is too small to be an animal's entire world. Plus, I've found that you'll actually spend more on a smaller tank (especially when you have to modify everything to be betta safe) than a plain old rectangular glass 5.5 or 10 gallon tank. Smaller heaters and filters are rarely cheaper than what you would use on a 10 gallon (sometimes more expensive), and water quality in a larger tank is much easier to maintain for the fishkeeper. As for space, I'm currently VERY limited (literately 1 room for all of my things), but if I wanted to add more tanks I'd build some shelves. Some plywood, 1X3 strapping, and a few 2X4s was all that was necessary to build a stand for my 2 10 gallon tanks, and you could easily build shelves for 5 gallon tanks using plywood, good shelving brackets, and 2X4s. Places like home depot will even cut the lumber for you if you don't have a saw, and if you're only building a stand for a 5 gallon, you could probably pick up some smaller pieces of lumber from the scrap bin for very cheap. My stands don't necessarily look like an extravagant piece of furniture (I'm very limited in time), but they get the job done safely and with minimal expenditure.

So my recommendation: go as big as you can, and don't be afraid to think outside the box as far as stands/placement of the tank is concerned


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree with almost everyone of you here, for some bettas the minimum could be 5g or 2.5g but it all matters what the betta wants/needs it could get very shocked from a 5g so it is all about what you think the betta should have. If your betta is crazy active then I would also reccomend a 5g and up but if he is chill and active mixed together make it 2.5g and up. So do it for what the fish wants, for example my betta Nova would probably be a 2.5g and up but wouldn't mind a 5g, so I'm heading to PetSmart today to fetch him all the supplies he needed (tank, heater etc.) I start a journal to let all of you guys know how he likes his new stuff. Thanks for all the replies guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

I just picked up a 5.5G Top Fin tank from PetSmart! It was on sale for $35 with thermometer and filter! If you guys wanna see the link to it look on my journal here


----------



## BettaGirl612 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have 7 bettas and all do extremely well in their tanks! 
My Willis is in a 3 gallon with 3 Cory catfish. Atlas is in a 1.5 gallon alone. Sinatra is in a 2.5 gallon alone. Fuego is in a 1.5 gallon now he was in a .5 and was doing great! Aspen is in a 2.5 gallon with 2 platys and they do awesome! Then Frío and Ace are in a divided 2.5. All of my tanks get daily water changes. They differ in percentage of course but I maintain a 78 degree temp in all tanks except Willis' his is at 80 degrees because his fins get clamped if it's any cooler.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I just want to add that 2.5g's can, indeed, be filtered and cycled. I have a filtered 2.5 gallon and a filtered 3 gallon. They're heated, the pH and temperature are stable, and the ammonia/nitrite are always 0 ppm. Smaller tanks can be very stable, suitable homes as well. There's a lot of very small heaters and filters that will fit just fine on a 2, 2.5, 3, or 4 gallon tank.

Also, +1 on big tanks not being best for all bettas. I have a partially blind, very heavy finned over halfmoon in my 2.5g. He needs to rest for a while after swimming just an inch. Even in a sparsely decorated 2g, he had a hard time. For him, a gently filtered, heavily planted small tank is the best option.

On the other hand, I have a betta in a 20 gallon long. It took him several weeks, but he's acclimated to the space very well. He has a high-flow filter and very active tankmates, but he doesn't care much. He swims around the whole tank (although he does like one corner best), and certainly likes the larger space. However, he did just as well in a cycled 2g and a divided 5.5g. 

So, my point is, one size doesn't fit all. Just because a larger tank is potentially more stable and the betta swims around the whole tank, it doesn't mean that it's the minimum tank size for all bettas. When you come down to it, they're extremely hardy little things who don't need all that much. A stable, warm, preferably cycled tank that's a reasonable size will suit most of them just fine.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Whenever I read about bettas "freaking out" about being in larger tanks, I always wonder how sparsely decorated/planted those tanks are/were.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Zuzu said:


> Whenever I read about bettas "freaking out" about being in larger tanks, I always wonder how sparsely decorated/planted those tanks are/were.


Indeed. A lot of bettas don't like wide open spaces. This is where people get confused - most of them don't mind _big spaces,_ but they do mind _big empty spaces._ Having a big, powerful filter pushing them around doesn't help. If a betta is kept in a big tank, IMO, it's very important for lots and lots of decorations/plants to be provided - especially near the surface.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

i have 5.5 gal // 4.5 gal // 3.5 gal -- also have 2.5 gal that i call the hospital tank I have no issues but all I can say the bigger the tank the less water changes or less full water changes you'll have to do I do 25-50% change every week and full changes monthly to bi monthly but I check my levels every week


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

I now have a 5.5 Gallon Top Fin aquarium, I haven't put Nova in yet but plan to after this post. It has a couple decorations, but I plan to get more if he seems like he need them. Here is a photo 










I really like the tank! I'll keep you guys updated in my journal!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice! I like that little yellow cave you have! One thing though, are those plastic plants? I just ask since I had one similar to that blue one and it ripped my boy's fins after he swam through it a few times. ): You might want to do the pantyhose test on it if you haven't already. In case you don't know what that is, you take some pantyhose and run it over the decorations. If it snags, it can also snag your bettas fins. Just want to be cautious! Your Nova has such a pretty tail!


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

UPDATE: He is in the tank and is exploring his surroundings and flaring at his reflection and seems to really like it!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice tank


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Aeon said:


> Nice tank


Thanks! 



Reccka said:


> Nice! I like that little yellow cave you have! One thing though, are those plastic plants? I just ask since I had one similar to that blue one and it ripped my boy's fins after he swam through it a few times. ): You might want to do the pantyhose test on it if you haven't already. In case you don't know what that is, you take some pantyhose and run it over the decorations. If it snags, it can also snag your bettas fins. Just want to be cautious! Your Nova has such a pretty tail!


Thank you so much! I will test that now! He really seems to like it! The plants are plastic but are very rounded on edges and I don't think they would cut him but I will check anyways


----------



## slimestone (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think "I don't have enough space" is a good excuse. If you don't have room to house a pet adequately...you don't get a pet. If I lived in an apartment but I had my heart set on a Siberian husky, I would only be doing the cruel thing by still buying one.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

slimestone said:


> I don't think "I don't have enough space" is a good excuse. If you don't have room to house a pet adequately...you don't get a pet. If I lived in an apartment but I had my heart set on a Siberian husky, I would only be doing the cruel thing by still buying one.


I think that works in this case. It's not like they were saying "If you don't have room, the pet store cup is fine." 

I consider "adequately" housed to be if the betta is not bored and is healthy. What else could you honestly provide them besides health and entertainment? A 2.5 gallon provides that just fine. I think people project their own feelings about the size of the tank onto their fish a little too much sometimes. Bettas _are_ smart, but it's not like they swim around all day thinking of that big huge 20 gallon tank they don't have. 

Sorry if that was a bit snippy, but it's honestly a little tiring to see places on the internet say you're treating your pet cruelly by having a 2.5 gallon. My HM boy is healthy and shows all the signs I know of that a well-adjusted betta does and I have no doubt that my VT boy will soon follow this when he recovers from typical pet store trauma. So I don't see what's cruel about that. :-?




InsaneBetta001 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I will test that now! He really seems to like it! The plants are plastic but are very rounded on edges and I don't think they would cut him but I will check anyways


The edges on mine were rounded too, but it still snagged him, so just keep an eye on it!  Good luck! I hope Nova does well in his new home.


----------



## slimestone (Aug 17, 2014)

Reccka - oh no, I don't personally think 2.5G is too small, but it really irks me when people say "oh, I just haven't got enough room" or "I don't have enough money" to justify the way they keep their animals. It should be no surprise that with animals come certain costs, and space will always be a factor (although I'm a bit of a hypocrite in this regard as I don't have enough money to buy everything my fish needs this very instance, but I also did not buy him, he was given - dumped - on me :/).

I mean, at least _try_ to improve conditions, if you know/feel they should be improved. Like some people have said on this thread, there are creative ways to increase space in your house/apartment.

Again, I'm not criticising anyone's tank size on this thread, I'm just tired of hearing the space excuse x_x


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

very good choice. Nova will love it. and you can cycle the tank with fish in with no problem. if you need a heater (because these kits don't come with one.) a 25 watt adjustable will be the best for this size tank. I recommend a 25 watt adjustable because can set the temp to 78degrees and know it will stay there. I use a Marineland visi-therm deluxe 25 watt and have had no problems with the settings going off scale. Most adjustable heaters will give you a +1 or -1 degree difference. 
Make sure you do water changes and test your water each day for the next 3-4 weeks water changes will be reduced each week until the tank cycles and bacteria builds up but the water will still need to be changed in this process. recommend 25% daily and 50% once a week for the first 3 weeks and than 30-35% each week after that. your ammonia readings will spike in a few days and that is normal just remember betta alone in this sze tank will give a low bio load. your readings you will notice will spike at different times (normal) When the tank is completely cycled your readings will show 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm Nitrite, and 2-5 ppm nitrate. at this time all three of your filter processes will have taken place and working your bio filter giving off good bacteria for the 2-5 ppm nitrate reading and all other readings being 0 ppm will tell you the tank has cycled, and is healthy Your PH should be between 6.8-7.6 . PH for betta is important but not overly so. Betta will get use to the PH and do just fine. (difference in PH being a must for other fish and plants is because betta are air breathers.)
It's a great looking tank and I know you will enjoy the happiness your Nova gets from a great home.


----------



## galaxythebetta (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd say one gallon is about the lowest amount of water you can go with. I am mostly a beginner, but that seems to be what most people say. It does also depend on personal preference, however.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

galaxythebetta said:


> I'd say one gallon is about the lowest amount of water you can go with. I am mostly a beginner, but that seems to be what most people say. It does also depend on personal preference, however.


actually most people say no less that 2.5 gallons.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

1 gallon is fine for a while as a temporary home, but id say 2.5-3 gals is perfect. The smallest tank I have bettas in is a ten gallon split into three so "3.3" gallons each


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd rather see a betta in a well maintained 1.5 with plants or other hiding places than a 10 gallon bare tank though.


----------



## InsaneBetta001 (Aug 21, 2014)

Betaphototramp said:


> very good choice. Nova will love it. and you can cycle the tank with fish in with no problem. if you need a heater (because these kits don't come with one.) a 25 watt adjustable will be the best for this size tank. I recommend a 25 watt adjustable because can set the temp to 78degrees and know it will stay there. I use a Marineland visi-therm deluxe 25 watt and have had no problems with the settings going off scale. Most adjustable heaters will give you a +1 or -1 degree difference.
> Make sure you do water changes and test your water each day for the next 3-4 weeks water changes will be reduced each week until the tank cycles and bacteria builds up but the water will still need to be changed in this process. recommend 25% daily and 50% once a week for the first 3 weeks and than 30-35% each week after that. your ammonia readings will spike in a few days and that is normal just remember betta alone in this sze tank will give a low bio load. your readings you will notice will spike at different times (normal) When the tank is completely cycled your readings will show 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm Nitrite, and 2-5 ppm nitrate. at this time all three of your filter processes will have taken place and working your bio filter giving off good bacteria for the 2-5 ppm nitrate reading and all other readings being 0 ppm will tell you the tank has cycled, and is healthy Your PH should be between 6.8-7.6 . PH for betta is important but not overly so. Betta will get use to the PH and do just fine. (difference in PH being a must for other fish and plants is because betta are air breathers.)
> It's a great looking tank and I know you will enjoy the happiness your Nova gets from a great home.


]

Thanks for the information! For now I don't use a heater as the thermometer reads 76-77 degrees most of time and Nova seems to not have a problem like this. But after summer I will have to pick one up.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

slimestone said:


> Reccka - oh no, I don't personally think 2.5G is too small, but it really irks me when people say "oh, I just haven't got enough room" or "I don't have enough money" to justify the way they keep their animals. It should be no surprise that with animals come certain costs, and space will always be a factor (although I'm a bit of a hypocrite in this regard as I don't have enough money to buy everything my fish needs this very instance, but I also did not buy him, he was given - dumped - on me :/).
> 
> I mean, at least _try_ to improve conditions, if you know/feel they should be improved. Like some people have said on this thread, there are creative ways to increase space in your house/apartment.
> 
> Again, I'm not criticising anyone's tank size on this thread, I'm just tired of hearing the space excuse x_x


Sorry for the misunderstaning! I find the "I don't have enough money" excuse more annoying lol. Well, at least when it comes to the essential items a pet needs that they know about ahead of time.

The space thing can be a little more understandable since there are a lot of different factors in it. I say it's bad if someone is keeping the betta in a cup because "no space lolz" but we both agree a 2.5 gallon is fine and most people can find somewhere to put one of those.


----------



## zilphy (Apr 6, 2014)

I purchased a 2.7 gallon Fluval tank. It is wonderful. However, in my ignorance I did not change the water often enough and my fish very quickly developed fin rot. I now keep in mind the *Old Fish Lady's instructions on water changes*. 

Things can go badly very quickly in a small tank. However, a 2.5 gallon tank can be a fine betta home as long as the proper care is provided... that includes the required water changes & water chemistry, a heater, thermometer and filter. 

My betta surfs the glass. I believe he would like more room to swim. I will be purchasing a 15 gallon tank and using the 2.7 gallon as a moss ball home and quarantine/hospital tank when needed. 15 gallons is a personal choice for me. Long term it is small enough for me to manage and large enough to use for larger fishes or schools of fish once my betta passes on (in about 5 years Also, I can always divide the tank if my betta doesn't like the extra space.

I saw 5 gallon tanks, 6, 8 & 10 gallon tanks that would have suited my betta just fine. Bigger tanks = more options and easier water quality maintenance.


----------

